# Best Emulator for Super Metroid?



## roguetrip (Jul 24, 2008)

I've tried using SNES9x for Super Metroid but most of my settings have not been able to get it to play smooth, lots of slow motion and jerking. Is there a better emulator for this game? everything else works good (well except alien vs. predator) with SNES9x

My system specs which I don't think to be too slow for this game:
Windows XP SP3
Asus A8N32-SLI
AMD X2 4200+ (clocked at 2.64GHz)
2GB DDR400
SLI EVGA 7800GT's 256mb
320GB Seagate 7200.10RPM, 120GB Western Digital 7200RPM
16x DVD-/+R Recorder
500W Xclio GoodPower, 250W Thermaltake Power Express

I know behind the curve a bit, but there hasn't been any games coming out to make me want to upgrade and turning to old ones.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 24, 2008)

I've always used ZSNESw for SNES games.  Apart from ROM hacks, it works 100% for me.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 24, 2008)

Romhacks work perfecly using Snes9x.

You can get some of the best rom hacks from my signature.

I tested Super Metroid Redesighn on Snes9x, and Zsnes.

*Results:*

Zsnes=Fail.
Snes9x=Success.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 24, 2008)

I can run it fine on SNES9X


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 24, 2008)

SNES, Wii Virtual Console... oh, wait... you want to play it on your PC...

Doesn't make sense, but sure...

SNES9x works for almost every SNES game


----------



## roguetrip (Jul 24, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> SNES, Wii Virtual Console... oh, wait... you want to play it on your PC...
> 
> Doesn't make sense, but sure...
> 
> SNES9x works for almost every SNES game




Its something to do while waiting for downloads and encodes to finish up. I don't own a Wii, also my SNES power cable is damaged so that won't work, so what is left is my PC, DS lite+R4 (texture issues after so long using pocketheaven settings), GameCube+Xeno 2.0 but my dvd burner doesn't work with the media discs, A Dreamcast that is in its original box sitting, and a unmodded PSP Slim waiting for datel tool battery.

So that leaves the PC being the savior. Anyways I have a usb converter that allows the use of a Xbox, GameCube, and PS2 controller from wal-mart. Using the PS2 controller makes it very similar to the SNES.

As to my problem, I found I was using SNES9x 1.41-1, found there was a 1.43 and its working good now, thanks guys!


----------

